# ultrasound costs?



## emmat (May 25, 2009)

Hiya all anyone know roughly how much a ultrasound costs for cats? Shhort and sweet I know. I am with a mercer and hughes vets if that helps?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

£20 - but that's in Scotland, I also remember someone on here saying they were quoted £150 by their vets - extortionate!


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I paid £70 - can't remember if that was just a scan or something else as well. The vet and I were convinced that a girl who had delivered still had a kitten in her, so we scanned her. It was the most expensive poo I've ever known! lol!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think I paid £35 or £40 now, not too bad I guess!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I paid £38 something, but that was with my 10% discount.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I know that a scan for a dog at my vets is £30 I would imagine its the same for a cat.


----------



## emmat (May 25, 2009)

excellent thank you......


----------

